# Our very own forum! Rogues gallery...



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

It seems the Vesuvius is a success! Not a surprise to anyone who's used one. Honestly, the combination of Niche & Vesuvius has made even my worst efforts perfectly drinkable. I still fine-tune for beans but generally do this over a few days, drinking the shots instead of throwing them down the drain.

Both purchases thanks to the work of @DavecUK









Cue gratuitous photos of your setup!









*Edit - I now see that I need to replace the Oak on the Niche with some Becote to match the Vesuvius.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Always nice to be appreciated...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Ah, a stainless drip tray hybrid


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rom said:


> Ah, a stainless drip tray hybrid


 lol I had a powder coat issue, came back from Italy and it started to peel and rust, so I asked for the standard one, and was here in rapid time, still I have the other one I will deal with it next time thup North.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Casey Jony

Steamin' and rollin'

Casey Jony

You never have to guess

When you hear the tootin' of the steam arm

It's Jony at the throttle of the Vesuvius Express


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

My little corner, looking for a grinder upgrade to follow


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, ok, I didn't know that.

what is the powder coat finish you need to get?



Jony said:


> lol I had a powder coat issue, came back from Italy and it started to peel and rust, so I asked for the standard one, and was here in rapid time, still I have the other one I will deal with it next time thup North.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

My stuff.....


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Jony said:


> lol I had a powder coat issue, came back from Italy and it started to peel and rust, so I asked for the standard one, and was here in rapid time, still I have the other one I will deal with it next time thup North.


Hmmm, I've got powder coat bubbling & breaking away directly under the group vent. Looking for a fix but can't go stainless!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

haha. Sometimes I wish I got the standard color.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The Vesuvius part of my coffee room


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

So if it's going rusty I guess the black ones aren't stainless underneath?



Jony said:


> haha. Sometimes I wish I got the standard color.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

powder coated ss version


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rom said:


> So if it's going rusty I guess the black ones aren't stainless underneath?


Good question. You would have liked to think they were.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Mine isn't rusting but the powdercoat is bubbling and lifting. I thought the advantage to powdercoat was that this didn't happen.









It's under the wire rack so I'll likely just buy some Black plastikote high-temp paint to sort it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Hmmm, I've got powder coat bubbling & breaking away directly under the group vent. Looking for a fix but can't go stainless!


Make sure you let ACS know by e-mail!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Maybe you can use the same sort of wrap used for cars?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> The Vesuvius part of my coffee room
> 
> View attachment 39645


Why did you not remove all the laser film...is it to prevent scratches?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Will do some day soon







actually w/o reason.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Fits under counter - just. I have agreement from my wife to remove the lower shelf of the cupboard above so I can still use cup warmer


----------



## arang (Mar 6, 2019)

Where can I buy the Vesuvius? Seems rare and BB is out of stock!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Check the for sale Bargain at £1850 be quick, and it's near new


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

and warranty is with machine, not with the owner.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If this was all stainless I would of had it for sure.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Pretty sure I have posted this before. Cupboard above has coffee in airscapes, tools, Milton tablets etc. cupboard below has toolbox with spares, accessories, cupboards opposite have tons of cups and cupboard below has vesuvius wooden spares kit. Spoilt for space for all the things we use and prefer to have out of sight but close to hand.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

PaulL said:


> Pretty sure I have posted this before. Cupboard above has coffee in airscapes, tools, Milton tablets etc. cupboard below has toolbox with spares, accessories, cupboards opposite have tons of cups and cupboard below has vesuvius wooden spares kit. Spoilt for space for all the things we use and prefer to have out of sight but close to hand.


Still not had a chance to touch up your wall?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Noooo, no masking tape:whistle:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That's an old photo I can verify he has now painted it. The stains were from his E37S period and naked portafilters, now in his AN period, there are less if any spurters. His old setup was like watching a teenager in front of a bathroom mirror!









The paint run on the tile is an artful touch added by his friend Tracy Emin and worth 200K apparently...it's imaginatively called "Paint run on a tile"


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I have wanksy phone number in my contacts, he's a friend haha. I am sure I could arrange something for you.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

lhavelund said:


> Still not had a chance to touch up your wall?





DavecUK said:


> That's an old photo I can verify he has now painted it. The stains were from his E37S period and naked portafilters, now in his AN period, there are less if any spurters. His old setup was like watching a teenager in front of a bathroom mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see the forum can still lighten up  Yes, I notice it in that photo too and those tiles that work in some places will give way to a white glass effect surround this year. I scoured the shelves for a small pot of wipeable paint and had to buy 2.5L of 'Dulux Easy Care' for £20 but resigned myself to it knowing I will also use it elsewhere, the bathroom ceiling for example.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Becoming a popular choice by the looks of it...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice dressing gown:whistle:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> Becoming a popular choice by the looks of it...


The Niche, the Vesuvius, the mugs....or the dressing gown? (note to self, don't take photos of Vesuvius only wearing underpants)


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha. Jesus Christ. Can't believe I didn't notice.

.........or did I


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Planter said:


> Haha. Jesus Christ. Can't believe I didn't notice.
> 
> .........or did I


Could have been much worse!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Very true.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm very happy about that dressing gown











Jony said:


> Nice dressing gown:whistle:


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

@Planter - the shape of the E61 lever is different, did you make something yourself?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> @Planter - the shape of the E61 lever is different, did you make something yourself?


Nope - What are you seeing thats different?

This is one of the original incarnates of the machine though, so I guess may have some differences. But cant say ive noticed.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

It isn't tapered. Have a look at the other owner pics.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=39623&d=1553162393


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> It isn't tapered. Have a look at the other owner pics.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=39623&d=1553162393


Ah yeah I see, I was actually looking at the the arm itself and not seeing it. As for the End butt, I had a few given to me all paired up with different ends/arms/handles etc. So have rotated a few previously to see what I like/dont like.

I have all the originals in the wooden care package it came with.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice to see - and that it was a model so early on. Can you show the other ones as well? I'm curious to see what was made.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> Nice to see - and that it was a model so early on. Can you show the other ones as well? I'm curious to see what was made.


Ofcourse, have just moved house, so once Ive got a few bits done, I'll fish some out and get some pics uploaded. Im not sure if they were original or just parts that others acquired but there were definitely a few different ends/butts.


----------



## arang (Mar 6, 2019)

The depth of Vesuvius is listed as 49.5cm. I believe that is with the portafilter attached. Can someone kindly advise the depth without the portafilter?


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

My lovely 'V' compliments of @Planter









Still not done my first shot as yet


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnificent!

Good combo


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

arang said:


> The depth of Vesuvius is listed as 49.5cm. I believe that is with the portafilter attached. Can someone kindly advise the depth without the portafilter?


 @arang I get 51cm front to back, (rear to front edge of the drip tray).


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

510mm


----------



## arang (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks a lot @MrOrk and @Rom for taking time to check and respond. I have since confirmed with Paolo separately and also bought the machine. It's a big machine for my tiny place but loving what it can do!


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

A new proud owner 😊 already in love, many thanks to @Paolo_Cortese for efficiently organising the assembling and shipping despite the crazy circumstances of the past few months!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great set up


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

After a week of 'testing', we promoted the V10 up to counter-top status today.

So shiny...😎


----------

